# 15 things to do at wal-mart while waiting on spouse/friend



## middie (Apr 6, 2005)

1. Get 24 boxes of condoms and randomly put them in peoples carts when they aren't looking. 

2. Set all the alarm clocks in Housewares to go off at 5-minute intervals. 

3 Make a trail of tomato juice on the floor leading to the rest rooms. 

4 Walk up to an employee and tell him/her in an official tone, 'Code 3' in housewares ... and see what happens. 

5 Go the Service Desk and ask to put a bag of M&M's on lay away. 

6 Move a 'CAUTION - WET FLOOR' sign to a carpeted area. 

7 Set up a tent in the camping department and tell other shoppers you'll invite them in if they'll bring pillows from the bedding depa! rtment. 

8 When a clerk asks if they can help you, begin to cry and ask 'Why can't you people just leave me alone?' 

9 Look right into the security camera; use it as a mirror, and pick your nose. 

10 While handling guns in the hunting department, ask the clerk if he knows where the anti- depressants are. 

11 Dart around the store suspiciously loudly humming the "Mission Impossible" theme. 

12 In the auto department, practice your "Madonna look" using different 
size funnels. 

13 Hide in a clothing rack and when people browse through, say "PICK ME!" 

14 When an announcement comes over the loud speaker, assume the fetal position and scream "NO! NO! It's those voices again!!!!" 

15 Go into a fitting room and shut the door and wait a while; and, then, yell, very loudly, "There is no toilet paper in here!"


----------



## sarah (Apr 6, 2005)

,middie that is so darn funnyyyyy,gosh i cant stop laughing,and i'm sending it to all my friends now


----------



## digigirl (Apr 6, 2005)

<<3 Make a trail of tomato juice on the floor leading to the rest rooms. >>

ewwwwwww!!!


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't shop there if I can help it, They went from Proudly made in USA to made in China.   
I don't mind a little of that because it is fair but almost everything is now. We could use a few jobs here too.


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 11, 2005)

Middie, I want to go to wal Mart with you some day.  They would never be the same.


----------



## middie (Apr 11, 2005)

norgeskog said:
			
		

> Middie, I want to go to wal Mart with you some day. They would never be the same.


norges we'll probably be banned from that store for life


----------



## Atomic Jed (Apr 11, 2005)

ROTFLMAO!!! Good one Middie!! (What is More Useful, when it is Broken?) (An Egg!) 345.3 more 5 Star votes ,and WE are in the HALL OF FAME!!! DC!!!    Atomic Jed!


----------



## Heat (Apr 12, 2005)

*Hahahahahah Middie*

That was  hilarious.  I wanna try some of them. LOL  I wanna go with you and Norgeskog!! We would have a ball!! Your right Middle we would get banned . So we would have to go to one we never go to!!


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 12, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> norges we'll probably be banned from that store for life


 
it would be worth it, there are two wal-mart stores here in Eugene and one in Springfield, 10 miles away, so being banned in one or two, there is still another.  However, if we have too much fun, the third might go as the other two.  Then I would have to shop at Target only, our two k-marts closed last year.
They are open 24 hours, when is the best time to do this????


----------



## middie (Apr 12, 2005)

just come to ohio norges. there's a walmart everywhere it seems lol. as fas as super k i think the best time to do it is whenever they seem to be busiest, so forget 3 a.m. lol.


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 12, 2005)

middie said:
			
		

> just come to ohio norges. there's a walmart everywhere it seems lol. as fas as super k i think the best time to do it is whenever they seem to be busiest, so forget 3 a.m. lol.


 
how long will it take me to ride my bicycle to Ohio?  They should have arranged the states in alphabetical order, then Ohio and Oregon would be next door neighbors.


----------



## middie (Apr 12, 2005)

hey i like the alphabetical order... as far as riding your bike... ummmm it'll take approximately... a looooooong time


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI- (Apr 13, 2005)

> Hide in a clothing rack and when people browse through, say "PICK ME!"


 That is one of the BEST posts I have seen in a long time!!! Its VERRRRRY funny!!!!      
Where did you get it??!!!!!!


----------



## middie (Apr 13, 2005)

oh it was posted in another forum i used to go to. so i copied it lol.


----------



## Maidrite (Apr 13, 2005)

Sorry Middie I must have just needed to vent, it was a great joke. But lets take over Walmart I second that idea .


----------



## norgeskog (Apr 13, 2005)

We could go through their food department and ***** about the amazing lack of gourmet items for us 'professional chefs'.


----------



## middie (Apr 13, 2005)

Maidrite said:
			
		

> Sorry Middie I must have just needed to vent, it was a great joke. But lets take over Walmart I second that idea .


maidrite no need to appologize. we all need to vent at one time or another lol.


----------

